# [sr0] unaligned transfer

## twalter

I'm experiencing some log spam regarding my BDROM.  There is no disc in the drive yet it complains about an unaligned transfer.  Is this some sort of host-bus error?

```
[    2.096639] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.096767] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[ 3692.236179] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#22 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[ 3692.236181] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#22 Sense Key : 0x2 [current]

[ 3692.236182] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#22 ASC=0x3a ASCQ=0x1

[ 3692.236184] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#22 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

[ 3692.236185] print_req_error: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 3692.236241] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236269] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236276] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236282] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236288] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236293] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236299] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[ 3692.236304] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] unaligned transfer

[24348.969732] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#30 UNKNOWN(0x2003) Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

[24348.969734] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#30 Sense Key : 0x2 [current]

[24348.969735] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#30 ASC=0x3a ASCQ=0x1

[24348.969737] sr 4:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#30 CDB: opcode=0x28 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

```

Drive info:

```
CD location   : /dev/cdrom

CD driver name: GNU/Linux

   access mode: IOCTL

Vendor                      : HL-DT-ST

Model                       : BD-RE  BH16NS40

Revision                    : 1.03

Hardware                                  : CD-ROM or DVD

Can eject                                 : Yes

Can close tray                            : Yes

Can disable manual eject                  : Yes

Can select juke-box disc                  : No

Can set drive speed                       : No

Can read multiple sessions (e.g. PhotoCD) : Yes

Can hard reset device                     : Yes

Reading....

  Can read Mode 2 Form 1                  : Yes

  Can read Mode 2 Form 2                  : Yes

  Can read (S)VCD (i.e. Mode 2 Form 1/2)  : Yes

  Can read C2 Errors                      : Yes

  Can read IRSC                           : Yes

  Can read Media Channel Number (or UPC)  : Yes

  Can play audio                          : Yes

  Can read CD-DA                          : Yes

  Can read CD-R                           : Yes

  Can read CD-RW                          : Yes

  Can read DVD-ROM                        : Yes

Writing....

  Can write CD-RW                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-R                         : Yes

  Can write DVD-RAM                       : Yes

  Can write DVD-RW                        : No

  Can write DVD+RW                        : No

----------

## blopsalot

I would bet the drive is defective before the controller, but yeah, one or the other. Much less likely is a kernel issue.

----------

## twalter

The drive functions correctly, despite the log spam, under Windows and Linux.  It just doesn't seem to like the responses to the INQ.

----------

